# La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Wavell (M) Cigar Review - LGC Wavell ( Maddie )



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I could smoke this thing blindfolded and know what it is...always a pleasure to smoke.

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana (D.R.) Wavell (M) Cigar Review - LGC Wavell ( Maddie )


----------

